
Goose-Related Crime Up 2000 Percent After “Untitled Goose Game” Release - Kaibeezy
https://kotaku.com/goose-related-crime-up-2000-percent-after-untitled-goo-1838664670
======
Kaibeezy
_In a clear example of video games directly spurring real-life violence..._

